# Cheese!?



## Kaylz (Aug 15, 2017)

Given my weight Paul has told me to fill up with cheese (this is no problem for me as I loves cheese ) but whats the best for cheese on toast, fire away! (has to be Edam for breakfast as that's all I have in) x


----------



## Radders (Aug 15, 2017)

Cheddar or Lancashire for me. Edam does not toast well but I quite like it sliced thinly and put onto hot buttered toast so that it softens.


----------



## Kaylz (Aug 15, 2017)

Radders said:


> Cheddar or Lancashire for me. Edam does not toast well but I quite like it sliced thinly and put onto hot buttered toast so that it softens.


I'm in a rush tomorrow so wont even be done in the traditional way!  shocking I know but it will be bread in the toaster and then cheese on and in the micro  (please don't think badly of me lol) x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Aug 15, 2017)

Mature cheddar, yum!


----------



## Radders (Aug 15, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> I'm in a rush tomorrow so wont even be done in the traditional way!  shocking I know but it will be bread in the toaster and then cheese on and in the micro  (please don't think badly of me lol) x


I have done melted cheese on crackers in the microwave. It was surprisingly good as long as I didn't overdo it.


----------



## Ljc (Aug 15, 2017)

If you like strong cheese, Vintage cheddar is good. It's more expensive though.


----------



## Robin (Aug 15, 2017)

Deffo mature cheddar, whichever brand is on special offer, unless I'm visiting the Inlaws in Preston, when it has to be Lancashire mild.


----------



## Ljc (Aug 15, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> I'm in a rush tomorrow so wont even be done in the traditional way!  shocking I know but it will be bread in the toaster and then cheese on and in the micro  (please don't think badly of me lol) x


How about a toasted cheese sarnie , sliced cheese rather than melted.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Aug 15, 2017)

For me it's got to be Red Leicester


----------



## Kaylz (Aug 15, 2017)

Ljc said:


> How about a toasted cheese sarnie , sliced cheese rather than melted.


What do you mean hun? just slices of cheese on toast? sorry for being thick here! x


----------



## Ljc (Aug 15, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> What do you mean hun? just slices of cheese on toast? sorry for being thick here! x



Either two slices of buttered toast with with sliced cheese in between or if that's to much for you one slice Cut in half, with sliced cheese between them .
I like a bit of Branson sandwich pickle added.


----------



## Kaylz (Aug 15, 2017)

Ljc said:


> Either two slices of buttered toast with with sliced cheese in between or if that's to much for you one slice Cut in half, with sliced cheese between them .
> I like a bit of Branson sandwich pickle added.


Hmm I've down that before but I do prefer it melted but as I'm in a rush tomorrow I may just do that! Thanks hun  x


----------



## Kaylz (Aug 15, 2017)

Radders said:


> I have done melted cheese on crackers in the microwave. It was surprisingly good as long as I didn't overdo it.


Ohhh if you don't mind me asking what crackers did you use and how long did you give it? x


----------



## Kaylz (Aug 15, 2017)

Ljc said:


> Either two slices of toast with with sliced cheese in between or if that's to much for you one slice


Its cheese i could eat way more than 2 slices haha x


----------



## Ljc (Aug 15, 2017)

When you have time, how about Welsh rarebit . I haven't made it for years so I've forgotten the recipe.


----------



## Kaylz (Aug 15, 2017)

I found a recipe for it somewhere online last night but i cant remember if i bookmarked it! may have been Tesco, just checked my bookmarks and its not there  lol x


----------



## Radders (Aug 15, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Ohhh if you don't mind me asking what crackers did you use and how long did you give it? x


I like the wheaty ones: I can't remember what they're called but they are square like cream crackers but brown. Not Krackawheat- but similar. I think I did 4 crackers for 10 seconds.


----------



## Amigo (Aug 15, 2017)

This is my very favourite cheese from M&S. it's expensive but totally delicious!  I can't stop cutting a chunk when I have it in and every so often you get a sweet piece of balsamic onion. Yummy! 

Marks & Spencer Cornish Cruncher & Balsamic Onion....


----------



## Kaylz (Aug 15, 2017)

Will have a look around  thanks  x


----------



## Kaylz (Aug 15, 2017)

Amigo said:


> This is my very favourite cheese from M&S. it's expensive but totally delicious!  I can't stop cutting a chunk when I have it in and every so often you get a sweet piece of balsamic onion. Yummy!
> 
> Marks & Spencer Cornish Cruncher & Balsamic Onion....


I don't have an M&s anywhere near me!  lol x


----------



## Amigo (Aug 15, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> I don't have an M&s anywhere near me!  lol x



OMG Kaylz, you live in the place that civilisation forgot!!!  Even the buses break down getting you out of there!


----------



## Amigo (Aug 15, 2017)

Actually the Asda do a nice pickled onion and chives cheddar which is very tasty on toast! I know you've got one of them within travelling distance!


----------



## Kaylz (Aug 15, 2017)

Amigo said:


> OMG Kaylz, you live in the place that civilisation forgot!!!  Even the buses break down getting you out of there!





Amigo said:


> Actually the Asda do a nice pickled onion and chives cheddar which is very tasty on toast! I know you've got one of them within travelling distance!


I know this place is utter c**p haha, available cheeses in this town are edam or cheddar haha, and Asda is only once a month trip when my dad comes through and don't think that will happen this month as he's had to pay out £500 to get his power steering fixed! Wanted to nip to Tesco while i was in the other town this morning but didn't even get time to do that as the job centre were running late too! x


----------



## pottersusan (Aug 15, 2017)

I put slices of brie between toast. The warmth of the toast makes it nice and gooey


----------



## Kaylz (Aug 15, 2017)

pottersusan said:


> I put slices of brie between toast. The warmth of the toast makes it nice and gooey


Thanks for the suggestion sounds cheesealicious  LOL x


----------



## khskel (Aug 15, 2017)

Can't beat cheddar on toast, bit of olive oil and tomato puree on the bread first. Mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## PinkGrapefruit (Aug 16, 2017)

It's not cheap - but M&S does the emperor of cheddars...

Cornish Cruncher - Extra Mature Cheddar (7).

A small bite is a taste explosion.


----------



## pottersusan (Aug 16, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Thanks for the suggestion sounds cheesealicious  LOL x


Ssometimes I'm totally decadent and add cranberry sauce and/or bacon. Drool


----------



## pottersusan (Aug 16, 2017)

And then theres always baked camembert. More drooling  . Again you can add cranberry sauce or caramelised onions


----------



## Kaylz (Aug 16, 2017)

@pottersusan please stop! your making me drool like mad here! LOL x


----------



## AndBreathe (Aug 16, 2017)

pottersusan said:


> I put slices of brie between toast. The warmth of the toast makes it nice and gooey



Brie and mushroom, on toasted bread.  To die for.

Doubly to die for if some bacon sneaks in there too.


----------



## Browser (Aug 16, 2017)

Grated cheese, mix in some very finely chopped onion or shallot, sprinkle with some Worcester sauce. Lovely, toasted on Burgen bread. As an alternative to Worcester, use hot chilli sauce if that floats your boat.


----------



## Kaylz (Aug 16, 2017)

Browser said:


> Grated cheese, mix in some very finely chopped onion or shallot, sprinkle with some Worcester sauce. Lovely, toasted on Burgen bread. As an alternative to Worcester, use hot chilli sauce if that floats your boat.


I don't eat burgen, however I do have some tabasco in the cupboard x


----------



## weecee (Aug 16, 2017)

Why not try a cheese with chives in it or onion or even the lovely one with blueberries and vodka.  M and S do a nice Cornish Cruncher (lovely on toast) with balsamic onion in it.


----------



## Kaylz (Aug 16, 2017)

weecee said:


> Why not try a cheese with chives in it or onion or even the lovely one with blueberries and vodka.  M and S do a nice Cornish Cruncher (lovely on toast) with balsamic onion in it.


As mentioned I live somewhere that doesn't have many options so I only get to a big supermarket once a month if lucky x


----------



## Amigo (Aug 16, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> As mentioned I live somewhere that doesn't have many options so I only get to a big supermarket once a month if lucky x



I was looking at the whole range of delicious cheeses in Morrisons today Kaylz. I nearly bought you some! Lol


----------



## Kaylz (Aug 16, 2017)

Amigo said:


> I was looking at the whole range of delicious cheeses in Morrisons today Kaylz. I nearly bought you some! Lol


Haha would have been weird to receive cheese mail but nice lol, my dads meant to be coming through the 3rd September so will get an Asda, Tesco and Morrisons shop then!  Anyone know if Lidl or Aldi do any good cheeses? haha x


----------



## Amigo (Aug 16, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Haha would have been weird to receive cheese mail but nice lol, my dads meant to be coming through the 3rd September so will get an Asda, Tesco and Morrisons shop then!  Anyone know if Lidl or Aldi do any good cheeses? haha x



Yes Aldi and Lidl have a decent range of cheeses but obviously not as good as the others. I bought myself some Blacksticks Blue today...nice and smelly!


----------



## Kaylz (Aug 16, 2017)

Amigo said:


> Yes Aldi and Lidl have a decent range of cheeses but obviously not as good as the others. I bought myself some Blacksticks Blue today...nice and smelly!


Will have to pop up to Lidl and have a look I have one of those! Lol, Aldi is opening in the next town tomorrow too so next time I'm through there will pop down if I have time  x


----------



## Vicsetter (Aug 16, 2017)

Take care Aldi and Lidl sell Scottish products in Scotland (esp the cheddar Cheese).


----------



## Ditto (Aug 16, 2017)

Lancashire is my fave cheese, so crumbly and white, mmm but I luvs all cheeses but I like it cooked unless it's on a barm with a ton of onions. When I started work at 15 as an Office Junior at AEI in the Park I had a cheese and onion barm every day for yonks. Never got tired of it.  

I also lust after cheese triangles on Ryvita.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 17, 2017)

pottersusan said:


> And then theres always baked camembert. More drooling  . Again you can add cranberry sauce or caramelised onions


When I first moved South the company I worked for put me up in a hotel for 3 months as part of a relocation package. It was a lovely little hotel that had a very popular bistro restaurant, and as I had a meal allowance in the deal I had baked brie and cranberry sauce for starters every night for the whole 3 months - I never got bored of it!   Nowadays I often have a brie and cranberry sandwich, on Burgen bread - delicious combination


----------

